# Changer le disque dur d'un iPod nano



## Pan (9 Février 2011)

Est-il possible de changer le disque dur d'un iPod nano 3G pour le remplacer par un de plus grande capacité ?


----------



## Mcintosh (10 Février 2011)

Non , impossible c'est de la mémoire flash ...


----------



## Pan (10 Février 2011)

Déjà sur le nano 3G ? Merci quand même.


----------

